# Ford/New Holland 545 Power Steering leak



## TimP (Apr 10, 2020)

Ford 545, owned for a year
This might sound strange, but can power steering fluid leak from the water pump weeping hole?
Power steering quits working. Checked power steering pump, empty, dry, no fluid. 
Filled up the power steering pump, ran the tractor. 
Next time I go out there, empty again.
Investigate for leaks, found fluid dripping from weeping hole on water pump.
Time goes by, start the tractor again, cooling fan is detached  ... Water pump broke
I would love to hear that it's all related, and that replacing the water pump will fix all my troubles...
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I believe you have a pump/reservoir combination, looking like this:
https://cdn11.bigcommerce.com/s-knh...3/17681/E6NN3K514EA__23707.1516723161.jpg?c=2

I hate to disappoint you, but you will find the missing power steering fluid in the engine's oil sump. A bad seal (for the shaft that drives the pump) allows power steering fluid to escape in to the crankcase. Check the engine oil level.

It is an easy fix to renew the seal. If the seal is worn because the shaft has to large play, the seal will soon get worn again and leak.

The power steering system has no connection to the water pump.


----------



## TimP (Apr 10, 2020)

The picture won't open for me
The shaft that drives the pump, is that pretty obvious to find? Along with the worn seal location?
This is what I think of, as far as process goes. Please let me know what I'm missing here... 
Check oil level (assuming to be a little high)
Drain engine oil
Pull shaft that drives the power steering pump
Replace seal (s)
Put it all back together 
Replace oil filter
Replace oil and steering fluid


So, what do you think is going on with the water pump? Just got old and broke?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It is not yet confirmed what pump you have, therefore advices are useless.

Let us try some other pictures:
https://www.fastline.com/parts-salv...ro-texas/6bcdc91c-b18b-4bca-bb4c-079cff2caa22
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/cDMAAOSwZd1VdRd3/s-l300.gif
https://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/n-d57o...32n210_aa__08075.1416261136.1280.1280.jpg?c=2

Water pumps wear down and die. If the owner is not using a good anti-freeze, or pump lubrication additive, in the coolant, the life shortens. And there are those who just use pure water, the coolant freezes and the pump cracks. To high tension on the belt is not good for the water pump either.


----------



## TimP (Apr 10, 2020)

is there an easy way to check the seal on the shaft?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

What pump do you have?


----------



## TimP (Apr 10, 2020)

Had to look this morning on my way to work:
D8NN3K514DC


----------



## TimP (Apr 10, 2020)

https://www.fastline.com/parts-salv...ro-texas/6bcdc91c-b18b-4bca-bb4c-079cff2caa22


----------



## TimP (Apr 10, 2020)

I found a seal kit for the pump for $8 @: https://shop.farmranchstore.com/pro...D-STEERING/STEERING/POWER-STEERING/DHPN3A674B

I found a new pump for $278 @: https://www.completetractor.com/new...ord-new-holland-e7nn3k514ca/#replacement-list

Pump Parts breakdown @: https://partstore.agriculture.newho...=EN&currency=#epc::mr1246710ar258971bi4667335
It doesn't look hard to replace the seals, basically just refurbishing a small motor...

With all that said, would you recommend just disassembling and replacing all the seals in the pump to save $270. That is what it sounds like to me, because when the pump is full, there are no issues with steering.

Do I need to drain any fluids before removing the pump?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I would disassemble the pump before buying anything.
If you find that the shaft has a play in the bearing blocks, you have better go for a new pump.

There are different shaft seals for these pumps, and you need to know what type of seals you have. Some have one shaft seal with double lips, others have to single lip seals. If you have the former type and get the seal kit you linked to, you will not be able to fit both seals. There are also minor differences when it comes to the larger o-rings.

You only drain the pump reservoir. You will get oil out when you disconnect the lines. Depending on how much space there are on the tractor, it might be necessary to remove the reservoir housing with the pump still attached.

I attach some information from a shop manual. You can omit the part concerning the relief valve, leave #6 and #32 as one unit.

It is very important that you note how parts are placed. Already before you take anything apart, you need to mark the reservoir housing and the pump section.


I would get a new tab washer for the nut holding the gear, or make a new one. At least examine the tabs if they look OK to reuse.

The gear can be fixed in a vise with two pieces of wood to protect the teeth, when you undo and redo the nut.

A new copper washer or tredo type ring for bolt #1 is good to have.
And, of course, a new filter.


----------



## TimP (Apr 10, 2020)

Awesome! I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## TimP (Apr 10, 2020)

Well, being consumed with time on a world of other things, I just decided to order a new steering pump and a new water pump.
If you know anyone that wants to buy my used steering pump for parts, then let me know.


----------



## TimP (Apr 10, 2020)

one other question, do I have to worry about draining fluids to replace the water pump? Or can I just unbolt it and put the new one in? It looks like a tight squeeze, but possible to replace it without removing the radiator, just have to remove a radiator hose???


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Make sure that you get a power steering pump with correct flow and pressure.

I think you can manage to swap the water pump without removing anything. Not sure, the fan shroud could be a problem. I do not know how it looks on your tractor. Just remove hose and pump and let the coolant escape. Refill after the swap.


----------

